# Swan River Salmon Fishing Questions.



## mpolander (Sep 4, 2013)

I have been fishing for kings on the Manistee River for four years now. I was reading the MIDNR stocking chart and noticed they have stocked a substantial number of king salmon in the Swan River which I have never fished before.

Question one is there a dam on the Swan River?

Question to do most people fish above or below Swan Lake?


----------



## Niterider (Aug 19, 2017)

mpolander said:


> I have been fishing for kings on the Manistee River for four years now. I was reading the MIDNR stocking chart and noticed they have stocked a substantial number of king salmon in the Swan River which I have never fished before.
> 
> Question one is there a dam on the Swan River?
> 
> Question to do most people fish above or below Swan Lake?


There is a harvest weir and it's closed to fishing.


----------

